
A Business of the future - grifwill
From bored college students to business owners it a matter of months. Two London based entrepreneurs changed their lifestyle around in order to start their very own clothing line - Risk Apparel. They set up part time whilst at college juggling between business and studying. Now they have a future proof website with core models that all business should have such as the Fair Wear Accreditation and low Carbon Foot print. For them as young shoppers they believe such values should be taken into consideration when purchasing items not just the price.<p>Website: www.riskapparel.co.uk<p>This is what the say about themselves<p>Risk Apparel a unique and growing fashion brand setting the trends for future entrepreneurs, providing quality clothing and accessories at reasonable prices - there is no need to break the bank to look good!<p>Risk was founded in 2016 by Jake and Will, who are both entrepreneurs themselves. Since setting up, the Risk the team have continued to grow their product range with new innovative designs. They spend extensive amounts of their time communicating with customers to ensure the high standards of quality, value for money and service are always met.<p>The design team is lead by co-founder Will who is dedicated to ensuring only the best designs are picked for our customers. Keeping designs contemporary with an individual flair is key to the success of Risk products.<p>Everyone at Risk feels passionate about fair trade and the environment. All suppliers of materials to Risk are environment friendly and most products are Fair Wear accredited.<p>www.riskapparel.co.uk
======
grifwill
Awesome website

